# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Cười lên nhé ... bạn tôi ơi !!

## giatour

Cười - tớ nhận ra rằng đó là điều mà ai cũng có thể làm được...

♥Tớ thích nụ cười như "nắng mai" của nhỏ bạn cùng bàn...
Tớ thích nụ cười "khàn khàn" của thằng bạn thân...

♥Cười để xua tan nỗi đau...cười để vực ta dậy sau một cú vấp ngã.... nụ cười mang đến cho con người những sức mạnh vô hình....
Cười lên nhé để bỏ lại tất cả... 
Cười lên để tìm cho mình một niềm tin và sức sống... 
Cười lên để thấy tâm hồn mình vẫn còn dang tay đón nhận tất cả....
Cười lên nào, tìm cho ta một khoảng bình yên trong chính tâm hồn mình...
Cười lên cho mọi thứ mãi ngủ yên trong lòng...cho những nỗi đau không còn thức giấc...

♥Vì nếu đc lựa chọn, hãy chọn nụ cười và không lùi bước...
Nếu muốn khóc, hãy để những giọt nước mắt đc dựa vào vai nụ cười... 
Cười lên bạn nhé...cho chính bản thân mình...cho yêu thương... cho kỉ niệm....cho những xúc cảm...
Cười lên với những ước mơ và hy vọng...những hoài bão và cống hiến...
Cười lên để nghe sức trẻ vẫn tràn ngập trong trái tim... Cười lên cho những giọt nước mắt không còn rơi nữa...

♥Nụ cười của em bé thì trong sáng như tấm lòng em....
Nụ cười của những tân sinh viên thì hạnh phúc khi đã đi qua một chặng đường đầy cam go.....
Nụ cười của những con người nghèo khó thì luôn kèm theo những ước mơ....

♥..Mỗi nét cười trên khóe môi luôn mang thật nhiều ý nghĩa..
Và đôi khi ta nên giữ cho mình một phút yên lặng để suy ngẫm....nhâm nhi một bản nhạc mới và tặng cho bản thân một nụ cười....
Mong rằng bạn sẽ cười thật tươi khi đọc những dòng này....nụ cười dành cho gia đình....bạn bè và cả những người chưa quen biết...
Hãy cười lên khi trong lòng vang lên những tiếng nấc xót xa....khi cố nén những giọt lệ trên khóe mi để thêm vững tin đến một tương lai tươi sáng hơn....

♥♥♥♥Cười lên nhé bạn của tôi !!! 

♥Khi ta khóc không phải vì ta đang buồn mà đôi khi cũng vì ta đang vui....và cười cũng thế.

----------


## vanphammanh

Hi hi làm mọi người vui chắc đó là năng khiếu của bạn à mình vui lắm cảm ơn bạn

----------


## vivitravel

Đúng là xả tress rất hiệu quả, cảm ơn bạn nhiều

----------


## nguoithat

.Mỗi nét cười trên khóe môi luôn mang thật nhiều ý nghĩa..
Và đôi khi ta nên giữ cho mình một phút yên lặng để suy ngẫm....nhâm nhi một bản nhạc mới và tặng cho bản thân một nụ cười....
Mong rằng bạn sẽ cười thật tươi khi đọc những dòng này....nụ cười dành  cho gia đình....bạn bè và cả những người chưa quen biết...
Hãy cười lên khi trong lòng vang lên những tiếng nấc xót xa....khi cố  nén những giọt lệ trên khóe mi để thêm vững tin đến một tương lai tươi  sáng hơn....

----------


## dung89

Khakhakhakha

----------


## nguyennga2014

Rất tuyệt  :Smile:

----------


## kohan

Cười...lúc nào cũng cười cho nó yêu đời. Phương châm sống của mình he he

----------

